
Post Mortem: Unavailability of Good Work-from-Home Coffee - cperciva
https://blog.qxnitro.org/2020/03/post-mortem-unavailability-of-good-work.html
======
annoyingnoob
You need a machine that doesn't use a glass carafe.
[https://www.jura.com/en/homeproducts/automatic-coffee-
machin...](https://www.jura.com/en/homeproducts/automatic-coffee-machines)

Then use a simple pour-over as a backup.
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PXLZTV6](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PXLZTV6)

